# Fellow RV famlies. Please read my blog. https://www.gofundme.com/rvdreams (health issues) Tammy



## Centerstage (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.gofundme.com/rvdreams

fellow RV families please take a look at my blog. I had to sell my 5th wheel. approximately 5 years ago. I am currently looking fat a C class because I will be traveling alone and don't need much room. I have had some health issues and my surgery and Rehabilitation will be complete by December so I will be ready Buy Spring to join you all.


----------



## Centerstage (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.gofundme.com/rvdreams


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2016)

Hm, if true centerstage I admire you.  If not very cheap way to try to get money.  Sorry if this offends you as there are to many scams going around now.  Sad when we can no longer trust what we see or read , but that's the world we live in now.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2016)

Might help if we had your name ,state so we could do some research


----------



## Centerstage (Aug 6, 2016)

C Nash said:


> Hm, if true centerstage I admire you.  If not very cheap way to try to get money.  Sorry if this offends you as there are to many scams going around now.  Sad when we can no longer trust what we see or read , but that's the world we live in now.



Wow! I didn't even think about that. I just have been through so much and all I want to do is get well and get on the road. I respect your feedback perhaps I should consider taking this down.
Thank you,
Tammy


----------



## Centerstage (Aug 6, 2016)

C Nash said:


> Might help if we had your name ,state so we could do some research



Thank you,
for your assistance perhaps we will meet on the road.


----------



## Centerstage (Aug 6, 2016)

this is a photo of myself and my two daughters of course I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Centerstage (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm trying to get the hang of this. I sent my facebook information. Let me know if you received it? Tammy Lafond in Las Vegas. make sure when putting in a friend request you add RV dreams so I know it's related to you.
Thank you, 
Tammy


----------



## Loretta (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Tammy. We typically do not allow for outside links on our forum. I will be closing out this thread, but it will remain viewable on the forum. We wish all the best to you. 

Forum members, as C Nash mentioned, we can't take much at face value these days, so make sure to do your research and use discernment before giving to any cause.


----------

